# Upgrading Dell Studio 1535 CPU (P socket) - motherboard checks



## Racer_Rob

Hi,
I have a Dell 1535 with an intel core 2 duo T5750 processor (2GHz). It's a P socket on a Dell 0F700C motherboard. I want to upgrade my processor to a minimum of 3GHz, or slightly less with some overclocking so that 3GHz is achieved. 
The most promising option looks like an intel P9700 processor however I've been told that as well as having the correct socket the motherboard also needs to be able to handle the extra speed. I can find no tech specs on the dell website for my moboard. I wonder if there is another way of finding out what's the maximum speed the moboard can take?
Many thanks


----------



## linkin

If this is a laptop you might not be able to do this due to heat limitation, laptops are designed with set components and cooling to suit. If the chip has the same power usage/heat output (TDP, for example 65w) and the same FSB speed (for example, 800mhz) it may well work. If you are changing it out you will need some thermal paste and isopropyl alcohol wipes to clean the heatsink.

The chip may even be soldered onto the board which prevents you from doing anything.


----------



## Racer_Rob

Yes it is a laptop. My current processor has an FSB of 667mhz and power usage of 35W. The one I'm looking at, the P9700 has an FSB of 1066mhz and power usage of 28W. Power-wise that's obviously good, how safe is that with the FSB though?

The chip isn't soldered to the board, its held in by a kind of clamp and I've found a set of instructions for removing it so I'm confident with that.

If, FSB-wise, that's OK I really need to achieve 3GHz with it. It's a 2.8GHz chip, is overclocking it by just 0.2GHz a problem?


----------



## linkin

It should work if the board supports the FSB, otherwise it might run slower or not work at all. I'm pretty sure most laptops don't allow you overclock either. Why is 3GHz necessary? 200mhz won't do much.

did a google search on the board and cpu together. 3 hits. 2 unrelated and the other one was this thread :|


----------



## Racer_Rob

I'm trying to get my laptop up to spec to run this game: http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/?lang=en Tech specs are under 'buy now'. 
The minimum spec for CPU is a Pentium 4 3GHz processor. As far as I know the sim doesn't support multicores so I can't use the 2x2GHz I have at the moment and call it 4GHz, although I have emailed their tech support to confirm this or see if the sim could be run with reduced graphics as 3GHz seems a lot for a min spec.

The only economical way I could see of upgrading was buying the processor I've mentioned above and overclocking it slightly. Laptop processors which are >3GHz are simply too expensive so if this wasn't possible I'll probably just have to hold out until tech prices come down.


----------



## linkin

It's not about clockspeed, it's about architecture. A Core 2 Duo is much more powerful than a P4, even using only one core and thus you need less clockspeed for the same performance.

Clockspeed only matters when comparing 2 CPU's of the same architecture


----------

